# USG Taping Lite



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Is there a topic on this already? if so I apoligize. I couldn't find one.

Has anyone tried this? Where can I find it?

I buy usg plus 3 AP from Menards here in Grand Forks, ND, and on the box it advertises it. 40% lighter taping mud. Sounds good to me. :thumbsup:

http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-lightweight-taping-joint-compound.html

PS. Why are some joint compounds only available in the Northwest, like Beadex?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*usg*



Cratter said:


> Is there a topic on this already? if so I apoligize. I couldn't find one.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Where can I find it?
> 
> ...


 U guys r lucky we dont get much choice over here!!! Get plus 3 and green top now which is about the best i can find!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> It's worked fine for me when I've used it, it just seemed to take longer to dry. If you use plus 3 for putting tape on this will work better.
> 
> I liked this one a whole lot better though. http://nationalgypsum.com/products/product188.aspx
> 
> In the end I went back to using a full weight taping, because I like how it runs through my bazooka. I bought both those muds through Drywall Supply Inc. in St. Michael, MN. I couldn't tell you where to buy either close to you.


I only run a banjo usually using green usg AP for strength, I wouldn't trust +3 for taping. 40% lighter banjo with the "same strength" = :thumbup:

Might pick me up some the next time I am in "the cities."


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the plus 3 for skim coat. Less scratches ,, no scratches to be honest.
A little gummy when sanding. Dry time is slow. Not sure if i would tape with it.
But that's just me.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

if you want to mud that easy to work for, go to lowes and buy the easy finish! 9.50 a pale, can't beat that. On 30 buckets you save 105.00 compared to buying greenlid at 13.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> I see some banjo guys using +3 for tape coat, but it's playing with fire if you ask me lol. Theres nothing worse then having to do your job twice.
> 
> All you have to do is line me up with some high paying work up there, and I'll transport a pallet for you!:yes:


We use bedex taping lite or hamilton taping lite and they work great thru banjos More glue in it and lite weight. Will admit "mean green" is stronger but is heavier and harder to clean also its hard to finish with sanding and what not


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I used 3plus for taping for about 6 years with NO callbacks because of it. However, after reading the many past posts here I have went back to using usg green for taping and plus3 for bed and skim. Here's why......I taped a house out using half green/half plus3...went back and "tested" the strength. Night and Day. The green is MUCH stronger for taping. We use plus3 after that. I use green to spray with. The plus3 won't go down in my hopper. BTW, I hand finish everything. Old school.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

i've used it alot, it's extremely light.. in fact, i believe its lighter then plus 3. it has an incredible bond and drys soft (which is good and bad). i use a banjo as well but tube guys don't like it. its very "marshmellowy/gelitiny" if that makes sense.. 

couple defects i noticed. it uses twice the amount of water and like i previously stated drys pretty soft. it also drys fairly transparent which caused some burn through on corners after sanding.. this could be remedied by batching it with plus 3 or green box though...

all in all you'll notice a huge difference between taping light vs green all purpose or pro forms black... 

definitely try it if you can find it.. 

btw, how is work in north dakota? have more work then you can handle?


----------

